# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  لنخلق معا موضة الستر!!!!

## امام اباتي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

لي طلب
وهو إكمال قراءتها بكل هدوء واسترخاء

ملابسي هذا العيد بإذن الله ستكون جميلة وانيقة وايضاً سترضي ربي 

سيكون هذا شعاري بإذن الله فماذا عنك يآغالية؟؟
ولنخلق معاً موضة الستر

حفت ( الجنة ) بالمكاره
وحفت ( النار ) بالشهوات
فلا تخسري الجنة لأجل " ساعات " منقضية.. 
............................
عزيزتي اعجاب الناس بلبسك العاري والقصير 
لن ينفعك يوم القيامه 
تخيلي ذلك المشهد جهنم تلتهم كل جسدك 
............................
إذا أعجبك فستان عاري في السوق وفكرت في شرائه 
فاتركيه لله وخاطبيه قائلة:ربي تركته لأجلك فلا تحرمني فضلك
(ارضي الله يرضيك)
وتذكري من ترك شيئاً لله عوضه الله بخير منه
............................
تسارعين في(رمضان)بجمع الحسنات شهراً كاملاً 
فلا تحبطينها في العيد من أجل لباس 
............................
كم من شابة بالأمس في عداد الأحياء 
واليوم في عدادالأموات
لذا ملابسك التي أعددتها للعيد 
قد يحول الموت بينك وبينها 
فهل هي ترضي الله تعالى؟ 
............................
إذا كنت الوحيده بين أقاربك 
التي تلبس ملابس محتشمه 
فلا تحزني لأنك غريبه 
فقد قال رسول الله عن الغرباء
(بدأ الاسلام غريبا وسيعود غريبا كما بدأ فطوبى للغرباء)
............................
عفواً أنا لست(مليكان)او دمية عرض
أرتدي ما يشاءون,
لست معدومة الرأس لكي لا أفكر ..
أنا مسلمة قبل أن أكون أنثى
............................
في السويد اتفقت 500 مسلمة
مع أحد الشركات لتبيع لهن المحتشم
فأصبحوا لا يشترين إلا منها 
حتى أصبحت الشركات تنافسها 

ونحن لم نستطع الضغط على تجارنا
............................
نترقب العيد بشوق 
وتنغص فرحتنا تللك الجلود العارية
وأقول لهؤلاء إن هانت عليكن أنفسكن 
فلم تهن علينا أبصارنا 
............................
إن طول ودرجة شفافية لباسك يوم العيد 
يبين مدى تحصيلك من مدرسة رمضان الإيمانية
...........................
أخيراً 

الان تلبسين ماتشائين 
لكن سيأتي اليوم الذي تُلبَسِين من راسك لقدميك 
رُغماً عنك 
نعم إنه الكفن 
انا وانت وهم سنلبسه جميعا 
............................ 
لنكون معاً في موضة الستر

ـــــــــــــــ
منقول
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
و الله يا امام قلت أشوفك بتعمل فى شنو هنا فى حوش السيدات و الآنسات سادتي    
...

وبالمرة كدا الواحد يرفع البوست دا   


*

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

*في ميزان حسناتك ي امام ي رب
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة البنفسج
					

في ميزان حسناتك ي امام ي رب




أهلا  أهلا  أهلا 

حمد لله على السلامة يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤخ
                        	*

----------

